
Show HN: Comparing text with Resin - misterman0
https://gist.github.com/kreeben/13faea4b3e68dad6c9a50006a3b4675a
======
misterman0
Is anyone interested in having a discussion about NLP? The gist is my solution
to a problem someone emailed me about the other day: how can I compare one
audio clip to another and determine their similarity with regards to
pronunciation and syntax, using Resin? My answer was that a syntactic
comparison could be done with Resin if you first converted the audio clips to
two pieces of text which you then compared to each other using the Resin
search framework. Like I've done in the gist.

My question: what is state-of-the-art for comparing two audio clips
syntactically?

Encoding pronunciation would mean encoding all words in their spoken form.
Perfectly doable.

And do you have any feedback about how I performed the text comparison? Are
you curious about the comparison technique?

[0] [https://Github.com/kreeben/resin](https://Github.com/kreeben/resin)

